# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  deducibilità in azienda di una ricevuta fiscale

## fausto

Ciao a tutti.
Un cliente, ditta individuale in ordinaria, ha portato in studio una ricevuta fiscale per il trasporto dell'autovettura aziendale incidentata.
Non riportando la stessa i dati aziendali nell'intestazione ma semplicemente la targa dell'autovettura posso dedurne il costo direttamente in contabilità generale e quindi al di fuori dei registri iva?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti.
> Un cliente, ditta individuale in ordinaria, ha portato in studio una ricevuta fiscale per il trasporto dell'autovettura aziendale incidentata.
> Non riportando la stessa i dati aziendali nell'intestazione ma semplicemente la targa dell'autovettura posso dedurne il costo direttamente in contabilità generale e quindi al di fuori dei registri iva?

  Non essendo una fattura, non puoi dedurre il costo. 
ciao

----------


## fausto

> Non essendo una fattura, non puoi dedurre il costo. 
> ciao

  
sarebbe stata la stessa cosa con la ditta in semplificata?

----------


## maurichi

> Non essendo una fattura, non puoi dedurre il costo. 
> ciao

  posso anche sbagliarmi ma da quello che mi risulta in caso di ricevuta fiscale l'unica differenza è rappresentata dalla impossibilità di detrarre l'IVA in quanto la ricevuta fiscale comprova comunque una spesa inerente all'attività di impresa. ci sono riferimenti normativi al riguardo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> posso anche sbagliarmi ma da quello che mi risulta in caso di ricevuta fiscale l'unica differenza è rappresentata dalla impossibilità di detrarre l'IVA in quanto la ricevuta fiscale comprova comunque una spesa inerente all'attività di impresa. ci sono riferimenti normativi al riguardo?

  Hai ragione. Pensavo proprio all'aspetto Iva ....   

> sarebbe stata la stessa cosa con la ditta in semplificata?

  Ovviamente il regime di contabilità non ha influenza sulla deduzione di un costo o sulla detrazione dell'Iva. 
Quindi, tornando al tuo quesito iniziale, puoi registrare la ricevuta fuori dal registro iva. 
ciao

----------


## fausto

quindi fortuna che c'era un elemento certo (la targa) attestante l'inerenza del costo...se non ci fosse stato nessun elemento sulla ricevuta fiscale??
ipotizziamo per esempio la ricevuta fiscale di un ristorante che riporta solo i dati dell'emittente e la descrizione di quanto consumato!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quindi fortuna che c'era un elemento certo (la targa) attestante l'inerenza del costo...se non ci fosse stato nessun elemento sulla ricevuta fiscale??
> ipotizziamo per esempio la ricevuta fiscale di un ristorante che riporta solo i dati dell'emittente e la descrizione di quanto consumato!

  Assodato che l'Iva non si può detrarre, la ricevuta del ristorante può annotare i nomi dei commensali e il motivo della cena, ai fini della deduzione del costo. 
ciao

----------


## L'italiano

Aggiungerei che: 
1. essendo la r.f. un documento emesso da un determinato soggetto (officina meccanica o ristoratore), qualsiasi annotazione (targa automezzo, nome commensali, nome utilizzatore, ecc.) deve essere effettuata a cura del soggetto emittente su entrambe le copie e non dal cliente, a casa, solo sulla propria copia. 
2. l'Agenzia Entrate insegna che l'Iva insita nella prestazione e non evidenziata in chiaro &#232; costo fiscalmente indeducibile, giacch&#232; si imputa al cliente la colpa di non aver richiesto fattura che pur avrebbe potuto chiedere per dedurre tale imposta indiretta.
E questa, francamente, &#232; veramente una presa di posizione miope che non tiene conto dell'ordinario buon senso: se mangio ogni giorno in un ristorante diverso perch&#232; viaggio sempre per lavoro, potrei anche trovare non conveniente richiedere 22 x 2 = 44 fatture a 44 ristoratori diversi al mese, ma l'Agenzia non lo vuole capire.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 2. l'Agenzia Entrate insegna che l'Iva insita nella prestazione e non evidenziata in chiaro è costo fiscalmente indeducibile, giacchè si imputa al cliente la colpa di non aver richiesto fattura che pur avrebbe potuto chiedere per dedurre tale imposta indiretta.
> E questa, francamente, è veramente una presa di posizione miope che non tiene conto dell'ordinario buon senso: se mangio ogni giorno in un ristorante diverso perchè viaggio sempre per lavoro, potrei anche trovare non conveniente richiedere 22 x 2 = 44 fatture a 44 ristoratori diversi al mese, ma l'Agenzia non lo vuole capire.

  
L'AdE lo capisce perfettamente, altro che  :Wink:  
Il fatto è che di fronte a possibili maggiori entrate, sono capaci di sostenere qualunque nefandezza .....

----------

